# Chafing/Rash from knee pads



## progfan1 (Jul 29, 2012)

I've been using Fox Launch Pro knee pads for about 1.5 years and they have always been comfortable and offered good protection. Ever since riding season started back up, however, I am getting bad rashes and chafing from them. I have tried Chamois Butt'r and Bodyglide, but nothing has helped so far. Has anyone else had this problem? Is it time to try a different knee pad? If so, I'd love to hear some recommendations. I'm a trail rider (no downhill stuff) and I like to have some protection when I ride more technical stuff. Any help/advice is much appreciated.


----------



## FASTIVAB6TG25MR (Apr 12, 2014)

I have the same issue with some roach knee/shin gaurds a buddy of mine gave me. Switched back to the lizard skins soft cell knee/shin pads and no issues. They don't breath as well but id rather be a little hot than deal with the chafing.


----------



## progfan1 (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. I don't know those pads, but they look to be a similar design in the back to the Foxes that I have (if I Googled the right ones) I was wondering if the G-form pads might be a good solution since they're lighter and I only need light protection since I don't do downhill stuff.


----------



## Dirt Gnome (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm not sure if this is or isn't the root of your issue, but how often do you wash your pads(if even at all)? They can get pretty salty and cause chaff if you're not washing them every 4 or so rides


----------



## MTB_Dozer (Jan 16, 2014)

progfan1 said:


> I've been using Fox Launch Pro knee pads for about 1.5 years and they have always been comfortable and offered good protection. Ever since riding season started back up, however, I am getting bad rashes and chafing from them. I have tried Chamois Butt'r and Bodyglide, but nothing has helped so far. Has anyone else had this problem? Is it time to try a different knee pad? If so, I'd love to hear some recommendations. I'm a trail rider (no downhill stuff) and I like to have some protection when I ride more technical stuff. Any help/advice is much appreciated.


I have a pair of Fox Launch Pro knee pads for about 7-months now and they have been serving me well. An excellent pad for sure. I cant say for sure what may be the cause, but as Dirt Gnome had mentioned, try washing them. They get sweat/salt, bacteria build-up, etc. and may need to wash them. Or is pad bunching up behind knee area to cause the chaffing while riding - make adjustment to them.


----------



## dchester (Nov 18, 2005)

Same pads, same problem. I wash mine about every other ride. If they smell, I wash them. Had a rash from top to bottom and they’re large, fit great but damn the rash feels like fresh poison oak.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

I would try giving them a really good wash, and then give your legs a good two or three week braeak from wearing them to let the skin really heal up.

Then perhaps try them again, maybe use some chamois butter on your knees first.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

There are several knee pads made for telemark skiing and snowboarding that have no material on the back. Black Diamond is what I used to use. If you only need minimal protection those, or maybe Burton Basic Knee Pads at about $20 might work. G-forms are good, too.


----------



## The Scone Ranger (Mar 11, 2013)

Do these knee pads use neoprene? A lot of people are sensitive to neoprene. I am and will break out with a poison oak like rash if I wear anything with neoprene. Neoprene is a very popular material in gloves, pads, etc.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

mkrawec said:


> Do these knee pads use neoprene? A lot of people are sensitive to neoprene. I am and will break out with a poison oak like rash if I wear anything with neoprene. Neoprene is a very popular material in gloves, pads, etc.


Me too. Wearing Scott Soldier 2 knee pads and they are cool, comfortable, don't chafe, and are rash free.


----------



## dchester (Nov 18, 2005)

mkrawec said:


> Do these knee pads use neoprene? A lot of people are sensitive to neoprene. I am and will break out with a poison oak like rash if I wear anything with neoprene. Neoprene is a very popular material in gloves, pads, etc.


I get the same damn rash - it sucks because I like the fit of these Fox Enduros.


----------



## The Scone Ranger (Mar 11, 2013)

[/B]


dchester said:


> I get the same damn rash - it sucks because I like the fit of these Fox Enduros.


The materials list for these pads show "perforated neoprene" so maybe your skin is sensitive to that material.

Fox Racing Launch Pro MTB Knee Guard


Runs small, sizing up is recommended
Perforated *neoprene* main chassis
Pre curved ergonomic fit
Elastic strapping top and bottom
Silicone gripper behind the knee
Not sold in pairs


----------

